

The Rise of Post-Familialism: Humanity's Future? - jcfrei
http://www.newgeography.com/content/003133-the-rise-post-familialism-humanitys-future

======
gmkoliver
I read recently that in medieval England large distributed families (i.e.
families with lots of extended cousins in different towns and counties) had
important network effects for finance, information, and so on. It was a great
benefit to have a second cousin in that other town in the rather parochial
society of the time.

I wonder if the rise of urban density, fast transportation, and more efficient
technological networks have served to replace these benefits?

